# Wago 750-881 <=Firewal=> 3x 750-352 Kopplung Modbus alternative



## Kiter11 (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine 750-881 laufen, welche mit dem drei mal aufgerufenen "Ethernet_Modbusmaster_UDP" Baustein aus der Lib. eine Verbindung zu drei 750-352 Stationen aufbaut.
Letztendlich werden nur Eingänge auf Ausgänge geschrieben, wie eine 1:1 Verdrahtung.

Mein Problem ist, das die 750-352 Stationen hinter verschiedenen Firewal sitzen. Dort muss ich mit NAT auch auf andere Adressbereiche übersetzen.

Funktionieren tut das ganze aber sehr instabil. Die Kommunikation bricht ständig zusammen (wError = TimeOut). Ich habe das Gefühl, das ich die Firewal überfahre. Ich bin nur leider kein IT Experte
und weiß nicht ob ich mit entsprechenden Einstellungen in der Firewal etwas ändern könnte.

Ich sehe aber in der Doku der verschiedenen codesys Bibliotheken das es noch andere Bausteine gibt. 
Welche alternative zum oben genannten Modbus Baustein habe ich? Hat eventuell sogar jemand Erfahrungen mit meiner Thematik?


----------



## lord2k3 (12 Mai 2015)

Generell funktioniert die Verbindung schon einmal.
Wie sind denn die Zeiten?
Timeout, Aktualisierung, Zyklus, Latenz.

Hast du mittels modbus Konfigurator die Verbindung nachgebaut?
In der Regel wird dann mit einem Baustein und einer Jobliste gearbeitet.


----------



## Kiter11 (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Augen nicht.
Ohne Firewall funktionierte alles top, mit leider nicht.
Und woran liegt/lag es?

Ich habe ein Beispiel Programm genommen in welchem alle 25ms ein Modbustelegramm ausgelöst wird.
Da ich eine ganz simple Anwendung habe, die auch überhaupt nicht Zeitkritisch ist, habe ich diese Zeit nun auf 250ms erhöht und siehe da, es klappt ohne Aussetzer.

Somit vielen Dank für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl....



PS. einen Konfigurator habe ich nicht benutzt. Ich habe einfach nach dem YouTube Video "CoDeSys Modbus TCP Communications (IEC 61131-3)" nachgebaut.


----------



## lord2k3 (12 Mai 2015)

Ok, ich hatte die Zeit im Verdacht daher der Wink 

Ab codesys 2.3.9.44 steht ein modbus Konfigurator zur Verfügung mit dem lassen sich mehrere Verbindungen schnell und einfach realisieren (wago slave module können sogar gescannt werden)


----------

